

Linux System Monitoring Tools - ptn
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html

======
dryicerx
Another major player I find the list missing is collectd and the plethora of
various other RRD tools (even though Cacti and Nagios are there). But to be
fair, his list seems ore of 'current snapshot' stats instead of logging and
monitoring over long periods of times.

~~~
jerryji
My collectd daemon on Ubuntu 8.04 dies almost once every two days -- anyone
experiences the same (and happens to have a fix)?

~~~
dryicerx
Odd, it's running on all my servers for months straight. Could be a million
possibilities, check the collectd log. If nothing, run it in non-daemon mode
and have it write everything to a file manually.

